# BBA-Reman dashpod repair group buy **expired**



## t'mill

Moved from the Mk1 section:

BBA-Reman have been approached with a group buy and they're happily on board. What we have secured is their service where they collect your dashpod via UPS, repair it, then return it back to you via UPS for the excellent price of *£100* all in.

I've just had my pod repaired by BBA in early January, and the service was impeccable. My pod is now working perfectly and they turned the repair around in 3 days. Plus BBA repairs are guaranteed for life too.

On the list so far:

1. mullum
2. Ashmond
3. Kasandrich
4. wabbit_of_cc
5. hang your idols 
6. Skidmark
7. Conlechi
8. TTchan
9. Desmodave996 
10. JDUB 20V
11. TT_C
12. Kato

Please could everyone PM me their PayPal details and names. Thanks.


----------



## mullum

Marvellous  Well done t'mill and thanks for doing this ...

Might be a good idea to post up any tutorials for getting the dashpod out ;-)


----------



## t'mill

Do you know how to link Waks guide, or the one Peter-ss did?


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Was out in the car tonight... can't imagine what it will look like with a crystal clear DIS! lol 

Thanks for organising


----------



## mullum

Peter-SS guide to dashpod removal :
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151465&hilit=+diy


----------



## t'mill

Thanks for posting the linky Mull. There is another more detailed 'how to' thread Peter-ss posted on page 59 in the dashpod discussion in the stickies section. This just shows how to remove the actual pod as a complete unit which is what folks will need to do for this group buy.


----------



## Blake.

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install

This ones good, runs you through every step with high res photos.


----------



## mullum

Yeah I did a forum search and after 10 minutes that link was the best I could find on my iPhone so thanks Blake for the one above ;-)


----------



## NoMark

Hi T'mill,

I'm hoping this is still available to others so I've added my name to the list.

I'll send you a pm with my name and other info.

1. mullum
2. Ashmond
3. Kasandrich
4. wabbit_of_cc
5. hang your idols 
6. Skidmark
7. Conlechi
8. TTchan
9. Desmodave996 
10. JDUB 20V
11. TT_C
12. Kato
13. NoMark


----------



## hang your idols

t'mill said:


> Please could everyone PM me their PayPal details and names. Thanks.


Fist of all,big thanks *t`mill* for your effort [smiley=cheers.gif] ;i will PM now :wink:


----------



## kato

pm you this morning


----------



## t'mill

Thanks all for the PMs. Just a few more and I'll contact BBA.

If anyone else wants in then just add yourselves to the list and PM me your name and PayPal address.


----------



## conlechi

Pm sent


----------



## Gringo

Hi t 'mill,

I'm keen to join the group buy but as I'm new to the forum can't send PM's yet!

Could you send me over the details?

Many thanks


----------



## mullum

Surely the group buy should be first and foremost for members who have showed their positive contribution to the forum over time ?

It would be unfortunate if a long term member couldn't benefit from the group buy because there were no more places.

How many places are there t'mill ? (I did ask earlier)


----------



## Gringo

I would have thought the more the merrier, but point taken if there is a limit I will of course bow out.


----------



## t'mill

mullum said:


> Surely the group buy should be first and foremost for members who have showed their positive contribution to the forum over time ?
> 
> It would be unfortunate if a long term member couldn't benefit from the group buy because there were no more places.
> 
> How many places are there t'mill ? (I did ask earlier)


I hear what you're saying Mull. When I spoke to the Ops Manager I mentioned we had 11 so far and possibly more. He didn't sound concerned and was even willing to put a representative on the forum. To me it seemed like this _could_ be a longer term deal, BUT I'll obviously need to confirm that.

I currently have 8 PMs with PayPal details, so I'd like 2 more before I phone Simon back to show we've got the 10 we proposed in the GB. Ideally I'd like to phone him tomorrow to get the ball rolling for the folk that have swiftly replied, and I'm sure you're keen to get your pods sorted. When I speak to Simon I'll broach whether this deal could be made longer to catch more people.


----------



## mullum

Of course, if they're ok with it - the more the merrier ! It'd be good for everyone, them included, if this was long term and unlimited


----------



## Skid Mark

Pm sent


----------



## t'mill

I forgot to add, can everyone also PM me their contact telephone number please? BBA will contact you for a brief overview of your pods issues.


----------



## tt_mark

Apologies for duplicate post and thankyou for your efforts Jonny - I got your message but cant PM my details as only recently signed up to post messages to the board - (although have lurked for a while ) would it be possible for you to send me a personal email address or other so I can send you my details and possibly get on the group buy list? Would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I have the dashboard out now and ready to go, it is maybe a half hour job using the excellent guide already provided by another tt owner mentioned in this and previous threads:
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install


----------



## mullum

t'mill said:


> I forgot to add, can everyone also PM me their contact telephone number please? BBA will contact you for a brief overview of your pods issues.


What next ? Our credit card details :lol:

Why don't we just contact them direct with our personal details ? Can't you PM us their number or email ?


----------



## kasandrich

Sorry, I did not respond sooner, I was made redundant last week, so a few changes around here.

PM now sent

Thanks for organising this t'mill


----------



## kasandrich

pm still sitting in my outbox rather than sent, I am not sure what that means?? is there a problem with your inbox being full or is this normal until its been read?


----------



## mullum

Normal until read


----------



## t'mill

mullum said:


> Why don't we just contact them direct with our personal details ? Can't you PM us their number or email ?


This is the road I was going to go down after I'd forwarded Simon the first lot of group buy people. Then if he's happy to continue the offer I'll step away and let the thread self run as it were. 

TT_Mark - I'll PM you my email addy now.


----------



## tt_mark

t'mill said:


> TT_Mark - I'll PM you my email addy now.


Thanks a lot - just sent reply. I think this could definately benefit BBA Reman to gain the majority of the work from dash repairs and in turn benefit the forum members. Surprised there are so many people who require this repair at the current time. Just goes to show that it certainly was a common design fault or commonly failing components like the Motorola chip.

Not really what one should expect with audi but guess every vehicle has its common faults, Ive had a few of them over the time Ive owned my 225, things like the snapping clutch pedal. coil packs... still think the tt is a great looking and performing car though.

Always had VWs - great cars very reliable, then had toyota mr2 mkII bullet proof - most reliable car ever owned, now the TT nicest car, fun, but unfortunately not the most reliable. Still cant beat German and Jap engineering in general though in my opinion


----------



## t'mill

Ok, an update for those involved. I've emailed BBA the details of those those who pm'd me, so you should start receiving contact on Monday. The details I sent are of:

Mullum
Conlechi
Kasandrich
Hang your idols
TT-Chan
tt_mark
Kato
Wabbit_of_cc
No mark
Desmonddave996
Skid mark

I've also discussed the possibility of the offer continuing, and am happy to say they are. I've mentioned the possibility that new takers to the offer contact BBA directly, maybe quoting code TTFPOD so staff are aware of the offer. I'll need Simons reply to this idea yet though. So in the meantime, anyone else wishing to take advantage of this £100 offer, just PM me your name , PayPal address and telephone number. I'll then email simon these details for BBA to invoice/contact you.


----------



## mullum

Was hoping to have set the wheels in motion before the close of business today. Would have given me time to remove the dashpod ready for collection Monday :-/


----------



## t'mill

Sorry matey, I was waiting for everyone's details. I sent them as soon as I had them all.


----------



## NoMark

I'd just like to say thanks to t'mill for organising this.

Considering you've had yours done and paid full whack, it's very good of you to take the time to do this for other members of the forum. Above and beyond IMHO.

Thanks mate.


----------



## So Slow

NoMark said:


> I'd just like to say thanks to t'mill for organising this.
> 
> Considering you've had yours done and paid full whack, it's very good of you to take the time to do this for other members of the forum. Above and beyond IMHO.
> 
> Thanks mate.


+1


----------



## t'mill

No problems at all. I'm just happy my pod is now fully working, so don't mind having paid a bit more


----------



## kasandrich

they seem quite happy with the deal and pleased to have the business, so after this is all done, why dont you ask them if you can have a bit of a refund on yours to bing it down to the same level? I reckon they would go with it as you have got them all this business.


----------



## dazsowden

Please add me to this little list


----------



## mullum

t'mill said:


> ... in the meantime, anyone else wishing to take advantage of this £100 offer, just PM me your name , PayPal address and telephone number. I'll then email simon these details for BBA to invoice/contact you.


----------



## Strudel

Is this group buy using code TTFPOD restricted to the UK community or will it work in Canada? I may need to have my stepper motors checked and they have an office in eastern Canada. JS


----------



## t'mill

dazsowden said:


> Please add me to this little list


PM sent.


----------



## t'mill

Strudel said:


> Is this group buy using code TTFPOD restricted to the UK community or will it work in Canada? I may need to have my stepper motors checked and they have an office in eastern Canada. JS


Hi JS. I don't think BBA would be able to offer the £100GBP offer delivered to Canada. The shipping cost would add to quite a bit I would have thought.

Are you stuck for pod repair companies over your way? If so, I can always ask BBA if they'd consider an overseas job and get a quote for you?


----------



## Gringo

Can I join in too?

Thanks!


----------



## kasandrich

t'mill said:


> Strudel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this group buy using code TTFPOD restricted to the UK community or will it work in Canada? I may need to have my stepper motors checked and they have an office in eastern Canada. JS
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JS. I don't think BBA would be able to offer the £100GBP offer delivered to Canada. The shipping cost would add to quite a bit I would have thought.
> 
> Are you stuck for pod repair companies over your way? If so, I can always ask BBA if they'd consider an overseas job and get a quote for you?
Click to expand...

T'mill, JS was saying that BBA Reman have an office in Canada, and asking if the Canadian office would offer a similar deal.

I think the best you could do is to pass his details to your contact in the UK and ask if they could get their Canadian office to contact him if they were prepared to offer a similar service in Canada.


----------



## t'mill

kasandrich said:


> T'mill, JS was saying that BBA Reman have an office in Canada, and asking if the Canadian office would offer a similar deal.
> 
> I think the best you could do is to pass his details to your contact in the UK and ask if they could get their Canadian office to contact him if they were prepared to offer a similar service in Canada.


Aah yes, I see! Probably wasn't best reading that in the wee hours. I'll ask Simon if a similar deal could be run in Canada.

****** - PMd


----------



## Skid Mark

Removed my pod today, followed this guide....

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install

Really easy took about 10 mins


----------



## NoMark

BBA Reman called this morning to arrange collection of my dashpod. 

They are currently out of stock of the DIS but are expecting them in on Thursday. I'm having my 'pod collected next Monday. I'm really looking forward to the DIS working correctly, something it's never done since I've owned the car!


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

BBA called me this morning. Mine's being picked up Wednesday, to return either Friday or Monday. Depends on the DIS and Couriers. 
They seemed really pleased to be taking in a batch load! 
Will be a shocker to see a working DIS :roll: ...something I've never experienced!


----------



## kasandrich

Just had my call too, they are phoning back Thursday to schedule collection, probably friday


----------



## t'mill

I'm glad to read that folk have been receiving their phone calls today.

I've emailed Simon 4 more peoples details to add to the offer:

******
tt_cc
jdub20
dazsowden

I also mentioned the Canada query asking if he thought they would be interested in a similar deal. I know Simon is in the States all this week, but still operational, so hopefully he'll forward the above names/details whilst he's in America.


----------



## hang your idols

I had my call aswelll :wink:


----------



## kato

All sorted as well being pick up on Thursday


----------



## mullum

I spoke to them but the lady didn't know about the deal at first and had to check - they're having it picked up tomorrow.
I'd better go and get it out and packaged then !


----------



## Skid Mark

Mines being collected tomorrow, just got to box it up tonight


----------



## mullum

Did they ask if you wanted to pay more and upgrade the courier to one that's insured ? Apparently this group buy courier is only insured to £60.


----------



## hang your idols

No,they didn`t;myself i spoke with a nice guy called Nathan which knew about the deal.


----------



## mullum

Yeah Nathan called me but I couldn't speak to him when he called - so I had to ring back and got this other lady.


----------



## conlechi

Had my call from Nathan today , all good , pod being picked up from me next Tuesday , my choice as I won't remove it until the end of the week


----------



## tt_mark

Thanks again t'mill for going to the effort of organising this and going out of your way to help us. Very impressed so far with customer service and communication from BBA Reman and +1 Nathan from customer services is a good/prompt communicator also. All seems an extremely well organised, professional and speedy service so far.


----------



## t'mill

No problem Mark. It's what a good forum is all about for me. People helping others how and where they can.

Simon emailed me this morning confirming he'd sent the other 4 people's details (who pm'd me) to BBA today.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Right... that's me, ready to rumble!

Armed with my Torx bits, mobile phone (showing pics from Skid Mark's reference above), and an LED torch mounted in my mouth... I headed to the car!

It's true, takes about 10 minutes to do, or 15 minutes if you've not seen those pink lock clips on the plugs before. A few things to remember. Unlock your steering wheel, pull it forward and down. This makes it real easy to roll the dash pod out, from the bottom. Also remember to protect the top of the steering column. I used a tea towel doubled over!

A straight forward job.. even in the dark, on your drive, in the piddling rain! :roll:

It's now snuggly packed in bubble wrap and sponge, boxed ready for the courier in the morning!

Thanks t'mill ...for sorting it all, and making it a doddle, and cheap too!


----------



## mullum

I hope it goes back in as easy as it came out ! 

Did anyone disconnect their battery first ?


----------



## NoMark

mullum said:


> Did anyone disconnect their battery first ?


Good question, neither Peter SS nor the other thread mention disconnecting the battery.

I'm taking mine out on Sunday ready for a Monday collection.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

I did consider disconnecting the battery, but decided not to. 
However, I will make sure I don't put the key in the ignition now until the pod is back in place. 
I hope that should be enough... fingers crossed.
As putting it back... I'm sure it will be an easy job too.


----------



## mullum

I disconnected mine, figured it can't do any harm and my car is garaged anyway.


----------



## Skid Mark

I disconnected the battery, thought it made sense, the dash pod is energised when the car is unlocked and/or a door opened

Open the car, pop the bonnet, close door, wait a few mins for the pod to power down, disconnect battery, then removed pod, that's how I did it

Lobbed a tea towel over the steering column but still managed to scratch it


----------



## mullum

I'd like to remove my cowl one day but I suppose it's a steering wheel off job ?


----------



## tt_mark

Disconnected my battery also as suggested by another thread. Process advised is to leave open door flip and lift bonnet, and wait for five or so minutes an disconnect battery to prevent any risk of damaging the dash. Reason being that components of the car are powered up when door is opened if I remember rightly. I doubt damage would be done if not but took the precaution anyway since electrical things can be so delicate and easily damaged.


----------



## kato

Hi guys, followed the instructions for removal everything was fine up until I tried to move steering wheel position. Pull lever down and push all the way back but steering wheel would not move down??? Any one got any ideas why ??? Did mange to remove dash pod but took a lot long to do and also scratch the trim on the way out :-(

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMark

kato said:


> Hi guys, followed the instructions for removal everything was fine up until I tried to move steering wheel position. Pull lever down and push all the way back but steering wheel would not move down??? Any one got any ideas why ??? Did mange to remove dash pod but took a lot long to do and also scratch the trim on the way out :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you try to lift the column? Maybe it was already in its lowest position?


----------



## conlechi

Took my pod out today , straight forward job  I did manage to break one of the of the pink retaining clip things :evil: ,it snapped in the centre , both sides still rotate ok , I am guessing it will be fine when I refit it

Broken clip :evil:


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Hi Mark, 
I reckon this is common. I found 2 of my pink latches bust, but they were still keeping the plugs locked in. 
I have just e-mailed my friendly Audi Parts man... lets see if we can buy just the latches. If so, I'll post here.
Cheers, Greg


----------



## kato

Hi No Mark, have tried up down in and out not movement at all.


----------



## kato

Hi wabbit, any chance of finding out what the part numbers are for the trim around the sterering colomn is ? As will need to replace mine after the pod goes back in


----------



## mullum

I have a spare, it's not immaculate though ..


----------



## kasandrich

Just removed my pod ready for friday pickup, piece of cake following the guide, but mine already had, one broken lug on the pod itself, and one of the pink clips broken......but not to be left out I went ahead and broke another pink clip 

I did disconnect the battery, before I started doing anything else, so by the time the pod was removed, it had been disconnected a good 10 or 15 minutes.

So to get the process right for refitting

Fit the pod
connect the battery
wait 30 minutes
start the car as normal

Is this correct? and the 30 minute delay is to let the immobiliser sort itself out?


----------



## kasandrich

....oh, and guess what? my pod already has a BBA Reman Warranty sticker on it :lol:


----------



## mullum

I received and refitted mine today, I didn't look for a warranty sticker though ..
I didn't wait for long after connecting the battery, 5 minutes tops. All back to normal


----------



## Skid Mark

They rang me this aft mine should be done and on it's way back tomorrow

Was hoping it would be back by the weekend :?


----------



## hey3688

kasandrich said:


> ....oh, and guess what? my pod already has a BBA Reman Warranty sticker on it :lol:


should get yours repaired free then


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

I reckon mines being done today or tomorrow, hope to have it back Monday.

I have some news on the 'pink latches' and the 'upper column cowl', part numbers and prices. First thing is that the pink latches can't be purchased on their own, you have to buy the complete loom plug. The details below are based on my car, a late 2002, not sure if the 3 plugs are the same on all models. Here goes...

*1J0 972 977 C* - 32 PIN CONNECTION £5.95inc. vat









*1J0 972 977 D* - 32 PIN CONNECTION £3.22inc. vat









*1J0 972 977 G* - 32 PIN CONNECTION £5.95inc. vat









The top part of the column cowl is *8N0 953 515A *- Trim Upper Part Soul Black - £14.75 inc Vat
The bottom part is *8N0 953 512B*, I didn't get the price for this bit.









Hope the above helps, all available for order, from your local Audi Parts Dept. So, if you want to get it back together perfect, it's not expensive for the bits. I probably won't bother replacing my couple of clips, as they still function... and my cowl... well, that had a couple of minor marks anyway, but not enough to warrant replacing it. 
...looking forward to getting my pod back, and then back on the road again.


----------



## kato

Thanks wabbit


----------



## debbie-white

Hi guys. 
Does anyone know if I bought a replacement dash pod would if work? I'm guessing it would need programming in to the car but other than that is there any issues? 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill

It would be much easier to just get your pod repaired, and probably cheaper too. I've seen second hand pods for as little as £35 on eBay, but you will have to have it coded to your car, and of course there's no telling how long it would last until it needed repairing also.


----------



## debbie-white

I'm not sure if mine can be repaired. None of the dials, displays are working at all. It doesn't show revs, speed, fuel, etc. the LCD bit is working but only shows the info on the cd/radio, doesn't show temp, miles etc. 
Can they all be repaired?

Ta

Deb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt_mark

debbie-white said:


> I'm not sure if mine can be repaired. None of the dials, displays are working at all. It doesn't show revs, speed, fuel, etc. the LCD bit is working but only shows the info on the cd/radio, doesn't show temp, miles etc.
> Can they all be repaired?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Deb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exact same issue - All dials were non functional on mine also and LCD not displaying properly, you will probably find you can cycle through the LCD display by pressing the 'stalks' either side. BBA said it could be repaired, waiting to receive it back today.
I think you might be lucky as complete power failure to all dials is one of the listed symptoms of the dashpod failure issue.
Mine was taking a while to power on whilst driving but then this got worse until eventual complete failure.

Not sure exactly what the repair involves but going off previous threads I believe it is the original Motorola chip which drives the dash which is the culprit - assume they will simply replace that (hopefully with an updated and improved part)

Dead lines of pixels can apparently be DIY fixed by heating and pressing back down the ribbon which attaches the lcd to dash as the ribbon connections detach over time and results in complete line/s of pixels out or you can get replacement Jaeger or Magnetti (dependant on TT) LCD/DIS £35-£50 on the web (ebay and some other places) and re solder that for anyone who is brave enough to attempt the LCD repair themselves.

I think the failure we have both had is the worst since its not just annoying or cosmetic, but potentially dangerous having no working speedo and having to guess fuel levels when this happens 

Good luck


----------



## t'mill

My pod was exactly as described above. When cold all the dash needles would flick up and down super fast, and all the dash lights would go into disco mode. At first this would only last 2 minutes or so before the pod cleared and worked normally. Over the winter months it would gradually take longer and longer for the pod to clear and work. Then the summer came and the pod always worked. The second winter (this one) the fun and games started again, but the pod would take 20 minutes to "warm up". Then one day it decided not to warm up at all and shut down completely. The only functional part was a couple of features on the computer part of the DIS.

Sent it to BBA and now as good as new


----------



## tt_mark

Got my dashpod back today. Jumped the gun with sending the dash off before group buy was confirmed as needed to be done anyway for due MOT everything works perfect now really pleased with the service. BBAs service was faultless and very efficient would defo recommend. Big thanks to t'mill for organising. Was really concerned about having this done and if it would go right and be repairable so it was a huge relief to get everything back and in working order at a great price and in a good timescale. Good luck to everyone else hope, everyone can get their dashes back in quickly and fixed successfully. Lets hope they last out the lifetime now - no more removing dashes.


----------



## NoMark

Took my pod out this morning. I used the how to on the first page of this thread. Very easy and straightforward to do.

Collection on Monday, can't wait to get it done and see the results.


----------



## kasandrich

mine was collected at 08:30 on friday and I got an email at lunchtime today to say they had recieved it, hopefully will be done and on its way back tommorow.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Don't want to disappoint.... but, mine arrived with them on Thursday morning and they still have it. Rang them today... it's in the workshop awaiting supply of LCD screens. 
They did mention this when they called me and said new LCDs were on the way.
Fingers crossed it will be this week.... as it's a killer being car-less.


----------



## kato

Same here, pod was picked last Thursday got email to say it had arrived, but still no call from them yet.


----------



## Skid Mark

They've now got new screens in stock mines being posted back today, it's took a bit longer than I'd hoped but doubt they've had so many TT dashpods at once

Still a good saving, hats off to Jonny for sorting it


----------



## kasandrich

hey3688 said:


> kasandrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, and guess what? my pod already has a BBA Reman Warranty sticker on it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> should get yours repaired free then
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not, the lifetime warranty is for the lifetime that YOU own the car, sell it on and the Warranty dies.

In my case the previous owner bought it from a dealer, the dealer had the repair done prior to sale, so I guess in that case there simply is no warranty....not sure that is very fair, and I bought it with the fuel gauge faulty around a year after the previous repair by BBA Reman.


----------



## NoMark

They told me when they contacted me early last week that they were having new LCD screens delivered on Thursday. Mine was collected yesterday AM so I'm hoping for an email to confirm receipt anytime soon.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Good News! LCDs must be in... just had the call. Mines done, paid my £100 with Debit Card... be with me tomorrow!!! Woo Woo


----------



## kato

Looks like BBA have sort quite few out today as getting mine back tmr as well


----------



## NoMark

They've called me to ask about the faults then minutes later I received an email to say they'd received it and were going to test it for faults.


----------



## TTchan

Very jealous of you all getting yours done, I'm having to hold off doing mine for a couple months, got some family problems plus it's car tax month this month and MOT/service next month :lol: when BBA emailed me and I told them about my situation they said they would keep the deal on hold for me so that's handy 8)


----------



## conlechi

My pod was collected today as planned


----------



## kasandrich

Getting a bit concerned now, they confirmed receipt of mine on monday, but heard nothing since, they have had it 48 hours now, I am hoping to have it back soon.

I removed the dashpod last thursday ready for collection Friday, if its not in the post today then it will be over a week off the road.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi,
am I too late?
Daspod coming out tomorrow & just by chance saw this thread.....


----------



## kato

Got my one back today  not had a chance to refit thanks to are lovely weather [smiley=bigcry.gif], it was pick up last Thursday and I didn't get a call until yesterday to say that it was all fixed and ready to be posted back. I think that due to the volume of TT pods coming in that BBA may not be calling and updating customers as often


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Exactly the same as Kato.... mines just arrived, and will be going in within the hour. Bugger the weather, I'm out tonight!! ...and need the wheels


----------



## t'mill

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi,
> am I too late?
> Daspod coming out tomorrow & just by chance saw this thread.....


Pm'd


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

It's back in the car and looks amazing! 
I now have Temp and Fuel needles that light up. Fuel reading looks good. The new LCD DIS is amazing! No more duff lines!
In terms of re-fitting. I did disconnect the battery (When I took the dashpod out, I didn't disconnect... in hindsight, disconnect it, before you take it out). It all went back OK, with a bit of giggle and wiggle. Then, reconnected the battery, put the key in, moved it to AUX and left it for 15mins, as per the BBA instruction sheet. It initially lights up like a Christmas tree... but looked fine when I returned. I then reloaded the Radio code... and went for a spin around the block. Everything fine!

Thanks *t'mill*, without your idea of group buy and organising it all, I'd still be looking at a duff dashpod... not anymore!!


----------



## Skid Mark

Mines back 

Might leave it till the weekend to refit, it's chucking it down ere


----------



## t'mill

wabbit_of_cc said:


> Thanks *t'mill*, without your idea of group buy and organising it all, I'd still be looking at a duff dashpod... not anymore!!


It was Mullum who initiated the idea of a group buy, I just approached BBA with the suggestion.

It's great having a working pod again, especially after it's been dead and black for weeks. When I refitted mine it was like having a new car!


----------



## Skid Mark

Done....


----------



## kasandrich

I have had the call  mine is repaired and on its way back


----------



## kato

I know its a bit stupid, but I just want to make sure aux means to turn the key to 1 on the initiation


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Yes, it's the position before you crank the starter. The pod goes 'live' at this point, but don't crank it over. 
I guess the reason behind this is to give the dash pod a chance to initialise. I did spot the 'car/key' warning light flashing, which I've never seen live before. When I returned, it had gone out.


----------



## kasandrich

surely the position before cranking is ignition on, the auxiliary position is before that where you just get radio etc isn't it?? :?


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

...yea, I might have been too quick with my response!... When I put my key in I went to move to the first available position. As I giggled the key, it is quite possible it went through AUX, it was very hard to tell. 
To be 100% certain, I'd need to sit in the car and try again, or check the handbook. 
One thing you can take from this... If I went through AUX and went straight to ignition on, which looks likely, the dashpod did not have an issue with it.
Sorry for confusing.


----------



## kato

Thanks, that's what I thought aux ment. still raining so still not had a chance to put back in yet :-(


----------



## NoMark

I called BBA Reman today for an update. I checked on line first and it said the pod was in the workshop for testing. This worried me somewhat as I was hoping to have had it back today.

When I rang they said it was all finished and I just needed to pay for it and they would then get it posted out. "That'll be £174.00" he says  "Errrm I think that's wrong, I'm part of the TT..... "Oh sorry, yes, just seen that you're part of the TT Forum group buy so that's £100.00 please" :roll:

So I was a tad upset that I haven't had it back today, but happy that it will be back tomorrow ready for fitting at the weekend. We've had to arrange a lift to work for SWMBO tomorrow but all's good apart from that. Especially when I realise that t'mill and his group buy have saved me £74.00 

I'm looking forward to getting it back in the car now and seeing the results of their handiwork.

P.S. I've since checked their site and it is marked as having been dispatched. 

As others have said previously, I think the level of interest from the forum has taken them by surprise somewhat and that probably explains the delay and lack of communication with mine. The lack of communication only came at the end, it had been good upto that point.


----------



## Skid Mark

kato said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought aux ment. still raining so still not had a chance to put back in yet :-(


Did mine in the rain last night, in the dark with a head torch on

The instructions say put the key to the first position, but I put the ignition on accidentally due to jiggling the steering wheel to get the steering lock off, no harm was done, I did put the key back to the first position and just waited a few mins (packed tools up and had a cig)

It's working perfectly


----------



## conlechi

Mine arrived back today after being collected Tuesday  they received it on Wednesday , repaired it and despatched it back on the same day , superb service , will get it fitted on the weekend if the rain stops :?

Thanks again to t'mill for sorting out the group buy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

BBA have just called & arranged the collection of my pod on Monday - hopefully back in 3 working days!

Thank you T'mill & Mullum, very much appreciated.


----------



## kasandrich

conlechi said:


> Mine arrived back today after being collected Tuesday  they received it on Wednesday , repaired it and despatched it back on the same day , superb service , will get it fitted on the weekend if the rain stops :?
> 
> Thanks again to t'mill for sorting out the group buy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


.....How did you manage that! mine was collected last friday and arrived back today, so it was gone week in total 

Anyway, good news, got it back, put it in, switch to aux and waited, I noticed the fuel and temp gauges did some strange things and then reset back to zero, left it 15 mins, and turned it on, just like magic, its all working perfectly, fuel gauge is reading 3/4 and range says 240 miles so probably about right.

I am a happy bunny 

Our TT has never been so spot on as it is at this moment, there is generally something waiting to be looked at or fixed, but right now its all good.

I suppose wheel refurb is the only other thing it needs, I may have a go myself in the summer, I have all the time in the world atm and I have sand blast and spray facilities.

Thankyou T'mill and BBA Reman [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Fizzleh

I'm a newbie here and only purchased my car a couple weeks ago so forgive me for silly questions.

I have no issues with the dials but the DIS display has lines across it. 
Sometimes just a couple, sometimes several and on the odd occasion it shows up perfectly ok with NO LINES!

Should I get it replaced or leave it be till the dials pack up as right now they're fine and I don't want to agitate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kasandrich

Fizzleh said:


> I'm a newbie here and only purchased my car a couple weeks ago so forgive me for silly questions.
> 
> I have no issues with the dials but the DIS display has lines across it.
> Sometimes just a couple, sometimes several and on the odd occasion it shows up perfectly ok with NO LINES!
> 
> Should I get it replaced or leave it be till the dials pack up as right now they're fine and I don't want to agitate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I would leave it for now, the displays seem to get worse and worse, but are worst in the cold.

I would leave it until it was a problem to you & or something else fails.


----------



## Fizzleh

kasandrich said:


> Fizzleh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie here and only purchased my car a couple weeks ago so forgive me for silly questions.
> 
> I have no issues with the dials but the DIS display has lines across it.
> Sometimes just a couple, sometimes several and on the odd occasion it shows up perfectly ok with NO LINES!
> 
> Should I get it replaced or leave it be till the dials pack up as right now they're fine and I don't want to agitate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I would leave it for now, the displays seem to get worse and worse, but are worst in the cold.
> 
> I would leave it until it was a problem to you & or something else fails.
Click to expand...

Alright, cheers for the advice!


----------



## kato

Was going to re-fit pod today as its finally stopped rain, unwrapped the box from bba only to find a crack on the facia just under the rev counter:-( phoned bba and pod will be pick up Monday for replacement facia


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

.... that's rotten luck Kato. Hopefully, the extra delay won't be too bad. 
If it helps to know... once in, you'll forget about this hic up. 
I've done about 100 miles, and in that time, ran down to a range of 15miles, and filled up. I think I'm happy to say that my fuel gauge is now spot on and matches up nicely with the DIS value. 
This is great on two counts... 1) it's now correct and 2) the wife won't run out of petrol again, and give me a right ear bending!


----------



## kato

BBA pick up on monday hopefully it will be back by next friday :?: I've have my TT for about 3 years now, on my second outing in her I ran out of petrol due to the faulty fuel gauge [smiley=bigcry.gif] up until this group buy I've been filling up after 300 miles. Just hope that when when the pod gets refitted that the fuel senders are ok, as been getting some some funny readings on the on the display. Filled up the car the other day and she only showed 250 miles range for a full tank :?:


----------



## NoMark

Fizzleh said:


> I'm a newbie here and only purchased my car a couple weeks ago so forgive me for silly questions.
> 
> I have no issues with the dials but the DIS display has lines across it.
> Sometimes just a couple, sometimes several and on the odd occasion it shows up perfectly ok with NO LINES!
> 
> Should I get it replaced or leave it be till the dials pack up as right now they're fine and I don't want to agitate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


This was the problem with mine and I chose to get it done. I hated seeing the dis like that everytime I got in the car. £100.00 well spent IMHO.


----------



## kasandrich

kato said:


> BBA pick up on monday hopefully it will be back by next friday :?: I've have my TT for about 3 years now, on my second outing in her I ran out of petrol due to the faulty fuel gauge [smiley=bigcry.gif] up until this group buy I've been filling up after 300 miles. Just hope that when when the pod gets refitted that the fuel senders are ok, as been getting some some funny readings on the on the display. Filled up the car the other day and she only showed 250 miles range for a full tank :?:


The range can vary considerably, depending on how it is driven. so if you happen to fill up at a time when the consumption is high, which can be due to short runs, cold starts, or hammering, will bring the range down.


----------



## kato

Is there a way to reset the it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrOloko

Would I assume correctly that I'm too late for the group buy?


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

kato said:


> Is there a way to reset the it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


sure fire way is by a battery disconnect. I've found that my average mpg is looking higher. I put this down to disconnecting the battery, which has chucked out the history and it is now working out the mpg based on driving from the point of connecting up again.


----------



## Skid Mark

MrOloko said:


> Would I assume correctly that I'm too late for the group buy?


No, pm t'mill with your contact details, name, email addy and a contact number


----------



## Skid Mark

Found mine has an issue, can't set the clock the adjuster isn't working


----------



## mullum

Don't take this the wrong way but are you pulling up the adjuster on the left ?


----------



## MrOloko

Skid Mark said:


> MrOloko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would I assume correctly that I'm too late for the group buy?
> 
> 
> 
> No, pm t'mill with your contact details, name, email addy and a contact number
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## t'mill

Me Oloko -pm'd

Skid - as mullum. the clock adjuster is quite a faff to do. Took me yonks to realise I wasn't pulling it out hard enough. Make sure your fingers aren't greasy, and pull the toggle thing hard. You should feel a subtle click, then you can turn it left or right whilst still pulling hard.


----------



## Skid Mark

t'mill said:


> Me Oloko -pm'd
> 
> Skid - as mullum. the clock adjuster is quite a faff to do. Took me yonks to realise I wasn't pulling it out hard enough. Make sure your fingers aren't greasy, and pull the toggle thing hard. You should feel a subtle click, then you can turn it left or right whilst still pulling hard.


Posted the question in the mk1 section, I know it can be fiddly, I've set it a couple of times before and haven't had a problem, I'll have another go at it tomorrow


----------



## kato

Wabbit, will see what happens when I get I back after BBA have replaced the fascia. Battery will have been disconnected for about 2 weeks by the time I get it back in :-(


----------



## Gringo

Fitted the returned Dashpod this morning, it works perfectly.

All together a very low hassle very good service from BBA Reman. Thanks again T'mill


----------



## NoMark

Fitted the repaired dashpod Saturday morning.
Before:

After:

(Sorry for the orientation of the second photo, I've tried to correct it in windows picture editor and Photobucket without success).
Great service from BBA Reman, and a big thanks to t'mill for organising the group buy.


----------



## conlechi

Had a bit of a disaster whilst re fitting my pod 

In my haste to get it in before it got dark I pushed a little too hard and heard a click , looked down and one of the plastic retainers has come off :?



They are part of the pod's case so I am hoping I can use some araldite etc to glue it back on :?


----------



## NoMark

conlechi said:


> Had a bit of a disaster whilst re fitting my pod
> 
> In my haste to get it in before it got dark I pushed a little too hard and heard a click , looked down and one of the plastic retainers has come off :?
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of the pod's case so I am hoping I can use some araldite etc to glue it back on :?


I feel your pain Mark.

Araldite Would be my first plan. If push came to shove I'd risk putting it back in with just the one tab and hope that would hold it sufficiently.


----------



## conlechi

NoMark said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a disaster whilst re fitting my pod
> 
> In my haste to get it in before it got dark I pushed a little too hard and heard a click , looked down and one of the plastic retainers has come off :?
> 
> They are part of the pod's case so I am hoping I can use some araldite etc to glue it back on :?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain Mark.
> 
> Araldite Would be my first plan. If push came to shove I'd risk putting it back in with just the one tab and hope that would hold it sufficiently.
Click to expand...

Yep, I think it will be ok with just the one side secure but don't want to put it all together and then have to take it out again . I have emailed Nathan at BBA Reman asking his advice before I reach for the araldite


----------



## phil5556

Cheers for sorting this out, especially as it looks like it will be an ongoing offer  [smiley=cheers.gif]

We picked our TT up today! There are a couple of lines occasionally missing on the DIS so will probably get this sorted at some point, especially if it's only £100 to get it as good as new.

At the moment it's perfectly readable and mostly all there so not too worried - cambelt and service are the priority.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

conlechi said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a disaster whilst re fitting my pod
> 
> In my haste to get it in before it got dark I pushed a little too hard and heard a click , looked down and one of the plastic retainers has come off :?
> 
> They are part of the pod's case so I am hoping I can use some araldite etc to glue it back on :?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain Mark.
> 
> Araldite Would be my first plan. If push came to shove I'd risk putting it back in with just the one tab and hope that would hold it sufficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I think it will be ok with just the one side secure but don't want to put it all together and then have to take it out again . I have emailed Nathan at BBA Reman asking his advice before I reach for the araldite
Click to expand...

Hi,
I've done professional modelmaking for years working with plastic- I believe the dashpod is made of ABS & would advise you not to use araldite. Much the best method of fixing ABS, and all other types of hard plastics that consumer goods like phones etc are made of, is good old superglue (cynoacrylate).

The type you want is the very thin / watery type, not the gel. Do a few trial checks without glue to be certain exactly how the piece goes together - you want it to match up exactly so that there are no gaps at all. Then put a TINY bit of glue onto one surface, usually the large item is easiest i.e. the dashpod. I must stress you do not want lots of glue, just the smallest wipe / damp surface.

You then want to apply the broken tab, holding it with enough pressure so that exactly lines up with the other piece. To aid setting breath on the join as I was always told moisture is needed to help catalyse the reaction. It should set in 10 seconds max if you used the right amount. Leave it a few minutes then apply a small amount more to the crack / join so that capillary action draws the glue in.

Leave it till it's completely set + wipe off with a tissue any excess, but that will mark.

Good luck.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

UPS collected my dashpod yesterday / Monday lunchtime, email from BBA this lunchtime to say they've got it & call an hour ago to say it's repaired + will be delivered tomorrow.

As everyone's said, superb service. Thank you T'Mill & Mullum again.

cheers
Peter


----------



## mullum

Cheers, I do love a group buy 

Just wanted to mention something about the bbreman "lifetime warranty".
Apparently it refers to any parts they use in the repair, not to the whole dashpod.
So if for example, as in my case, they only repaired the stepper motors (well that's what I presume they did !) and one day down the line the DIS screen goes - that's not covered.

Just in case anyone was under the wrong impression.


----------



## kato

BBA called yesterday, fascia's been replace after received it back with a crack under the rev counter, should be delivered sometime today


----------



## NoMark

kato said:


> BBA called yesterday, fascia's been replace after received it back with a crack under the rev counter, should be delivered sometime today


 8)


----------



## Stochman

Guys is this offer going to go on indefinitely? My clock is fubared, constantly resets to 1999, and I'm just starting to get a fluttering of the needles on start up, might just be this cold weather, but I don't want to send it away for the clock to be repaired only for it to come back and start to find that my fluttering needles become an issue, plus it's bleeding cold out there at the moment so I'd rather take it out when the weather's a bit warmer


----------



## t'mill

The fluttering needles is exactly what mine started to do 2yrs ago. In summer the pod worked perfectly, but as soon as the colder weather crept in in autumn, the pod started playing up again. Needles going hell for leather, dash lights going disco mode, and sometimes the car would take 3 or 4 goes before it started because the pod was having a fit. It totally gave up during the second (this) winter, so had it repaired. It will gradually get worse, and probably throw the towel in next winter like mine did.

I'm not sure when the official run time on this offer is, but I emailed BBA with another persons details on Friday which was included in the deal. So if you fancy having your pod done PM me your name, contact number and PayPal address and I'll forward them to the contact in BBA.

Don't worry about removing the pod in this awful weather. Just follow the excellent guide on here and you'll have it out in under 20 minutes.


----------



## Stochman

t'mill said:


> The fluttering needles is exactly what mine started to do 2yrs ago. In summer the pod worked perfectly, but as soon as the colder weather crept in in autumn, the pod started playing up again. Needles going hell for leather, dash lights going disco mode, and sometimes the car would take 3 or 4 goes before it started because the pod was having a fit. It totally gave up during the second (this) winter, so had it repaired. It will gradually get worse, and probably throw the towel in next winter like mine did.
> 
> I'm not sure when the official run time on this offer is, but I emailed BBA with another persons details on Friday which was included in the deal. So if you fancy having your pod done PM me your name, contact number and PayPal address and I'll forward them to the contact in BBA.
> 
> Don't worry about removing the pod in this awful weather. Just follow the excellent guide on here and you'll have it out in under 20 minutes.


Cheers pal, pm sent


----------



## t'mill

Replied


----------



## Matt cooke

Sorry if this has been asked before but do they correct fuel gauge issues? Also doesn't the ecu testing.com offer do a complete overhaul which would guarantee the whole cluster for life?


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

my understanding is that BBA fix what's bust. They took my pod and then rang me to confirm what was wrong with it. It needed a new DIS, the fuel and temp needles did not light up, fuel gauge was reading too high and I wasn't sure if the temp gauge was accurate. 
It's back with me and perfect. 
Fuel gauge is now spot on. fixed by replacing the motor that drives the needle.
hope that helps.


----------



## Oreece

T'mill thank you for organising this, I was booking mine in for repair with BBA and mentioned the Group Buy, they honoured it without issue so good work negotiating!

For info my instrument cluster was doing a number of things, all needles dying (speedo, revs, temp etc), DIS was flashing and beeping within the first 10/20 mins, DIS was going blank, speedo/revs were freezing for anything up to 20 mins at a time - generally doing some crazy stuff. Its a 2006 model.

BBA picked up on Monday and delivered back on Fri, having replaced a number of parts. Still wasn't working right so sent it back on the following Weds and was returned Fri morning working perfectly. DIS is much brighter now too.

It was easy to remove and replace, less than 20 mins start to finish the second time around and well worth the effort.


----------



## kato

Hi guys, so it finally stopped raining long enough for me to put the pod back into after it can back from bba the second time only to find this after I'd finish the install















Not best pleased to say the least, not sure what model the fascia from but its not 225. Now waiting for a response from bba :-(


----------



## kato

Hi guys, so it finally stopped raining long enough for me to put the pod back into after it can back from bba the second time only to find this after I'd finish the install


----------



## Trig

Any feedback from BBA yet?


----------



## kato

Returned to BBA to sort out and returned 3 days later, all fitted and working fine, but could have been better with the repair side of things seeing it took 3 goes to get right, customer service was excellent though


----------



## markymark1

Is this group buy still running :?: 
seems like I need to spend some money as my Dashpod appears to be the root of all my problems  all sorts of weird things occurring false temperature gauge readings, rev counter and speedo dropping out, warning signs flashing and mpg fluctuating between 2 and 300 mpg ......HELP :?


----------



## WSW68

Guys can anyone help me with BBA's address contact details. I have the same issue as you guys above. Please help!,,


----------



## WSW68

t'mill - my car is Garaged and SORN until next month. Can you please advise me how I can take up this great offer, you have made everyone aware of? WW


----------



## t'mill

Just to update everyone. Markymark1 pm'd me to say he's spoken to BBA quoting the TT Forum discount, and it's now expired.

BBA still offer the same service on eBay for £130 which also has a 'make an offer' choice. So you should be able to get this for £120 (or even less maybe)

eBay item 390559751458

Jonny.


----------



## WSW68

Spoken them directly today and they've told me it's still live and running [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## WSW68

Was told to contact the TTOC Admin to arrange group Dash pod repair, can anyone help me with who's who in Admin as I'm still a new by to the Forum Thanks WSW68


----------



## markymark1

WSW68 said:


> Spoken them directly today and they've told me it's still live and running [smiley=gossip.gif]


They need to make their minds up :? is it on or off :?: I talked to sales earlier in the week after sending them an email and they told me it was definitely finished and confirmed it via email :roll: 
Who do we talk to to get the ball rolling if the group buy is still running it could be a £30 saving over ebay costs [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## WSW68

This is my email reply from yesterday. Who do we speak to in Admin?....

Good afternoon,

With regards to our earlier telephone conversation regarding the TT dash repair via the TT Owners Club.

Firstly, you will need to apply to the club and become a member if your not already, only the admin can place repairs with ourselves for the £100 all inc repair cost.

The repairs are carried out in a bulk process, so you may have to wait until there are a sufficient number of dashes to be repaired from the group itself.

The £100 repair cost DOES include replacing the LCD information display too.

Should you have any queries at all then please contact the admin of the group, who will be able to explain this in further detail for you.

Kind Regards,

BBA-Reman.


----------



## mullum

So if you guys start a list, once you've got 10 names you can get back to BBAreman with them and some phone numbers. You'd get 10 people in under a week no problem.


----------



## andyr22

Happy to start off the list

1. Andyr22
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

I'd say I'm more than likely to be adding to this list. I've done less than a couple of hundred of miles, and only noticed by chance that my mpg fluctuated up to 200mpg.
I need some time find out everything thats wrong with it as I believe from reading other post thats whats asked?


----------



## hannakournikova

1. Andyr22
2.hannakournikova
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## WSW68

hannakournikova said:


> 1. Andyr22
> 2.hannakournikova
> 3.WSW68
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


----------



## t'mill

Evil_FaTT_Homer said:


> I need some time find out everything thats wrong with it as I believe from reading other post thats whats asked?


They will ask you for a brief overview of your pods issues yes, but they also fully bench test it too.


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

t'mill said:


> They will ask you for a brief overview of your pods issues yes, but they also fully bench test it too.


Thanks, been reading a little more about this - and I need to go for another run some time to see if I have a temperature gauge or faulty thermostat issue as well as noticing the MPG jump around all other the place.


----------



## Black_TT

I see my MPG jump around all over the place, you think this is faulty or that its just quick to react to the time of what speed your going at, with rev counter + your chosen gear?


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

depends on which screen, but one of them does jump around as it is a live reading and will change constantly.

I'm looking at changing the stat now as I think this is my real issue, and not the pod.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

If you think you have a thermostat problem. You can try the 49c test, just do a search on the forum, you'll find lots of hits. You can then see the value of the Temp. My thermostat was duff, and my temp ran between 60 and 75. It never reached the 90 degrees. Changed the thermostat and now it rocks up to 90 within a few mins of driving, and stays there.

MPG on the DIS - Yes, there are two values. One is the Average, and has a little average symbol on the left of it. This is the stable reading. The other MPG reading fluctuates based on what your right foot is doing! I think this is the instantaneous reading. If you've ever had an older BMW or Merc, I think this equates to the Economy Gauge... showing that you use more fuel the harder your bury your foot in the floor! ;-)


----------



## Black_TT

Just had my thermostat sensor changed so I dont think it's that. Think like you said its my live MPG.
Worrying me then! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jacslem

WSW68 said:


> hannakournikova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Andyr22
> 2.hannakournikova
> 3.WSW68
> 4.jacslem
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaylad

I would have liked to use this group buy but as I only have the use of a 'loan car' for 3 or 4 days I have had to get in touch with them myself and it will be £125,being picked up on Monday morning :wink:


----------



## Jaylad

Double post sorry but just wanted to say,anyone sitting on the fence about getting dash fixed because not confident in removing the dash pod,DO IT. it is SO easy to get out,don't know why I was worried,I used this how to 
PEICE OF CAKE FOLKS 
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install


----------



## Jaylad

Collected yesterday at 9.15am,they called this afternoon,I will have it back tomorrow


----------



## Jaylad

Got it this morning 9.20Am 
Can't wait to get home and fit it.
I'm like a kid with a new toy lol :roll:


----------



## Jaylad

All fitted and working as it should for the first time since iv owned the car,rev counter is revving,and the fuel gauge is now showing full after a fill up :wink: 
Very happy with bba reman's service


----------



## Stampers

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Definitely interested in this as my temp. gauge sits a quarter higher than it should from cold.


----------



## Stochman

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6. Stochman
7.
8.
9.
10.

Let me know when we get enough interest 'cos my needles dance like no one's watching at times


----------



## TTchan

Took my dashpod out earlier ready to be collected tomorrow, took me about half hour, just worried about getting it back in but I'll worry about that next week :lol: I was just pretty chuffed I got it out by myself lol

Just got my dash back and it looks fab

Before and after



8) very pleased.


----------



## andyr22

Does your new display have a red background all the time ? Standard is a black background...


----------



## rgray99c

Stochman said:


> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3. WSW68
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Let me know when we get enough interest 'cos my needles dance like no one's watching at times


----------



## TTchan

andyr22 said:


> Does your new display have a red background all the time ? Standard is a black background...


Yeah it's like that all the time, just had a nose through this thread and there's a few with a red backgrounds maybe that's what's BBA are using now :?


----------



## conlechi

TTchan said:


> andyr22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new display have a red background all the time ? Standard is a black background...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's like that all the time, just had a nose through this thread and there's a few with a red backgrounds maybe that's what's BBA are using now :?
Click to expand...

Mine's going back tomorrow , the Red/orange background is not right :?

On a long journey the orange background on mine gets more saturated as time goes on , really irritating . To be fair BBA have acknowlaged the issue and have been very good and are changing the unit


----------



## mstew

TTchan said:


> andyr22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new display have a red background all the time ? Standard is a black background...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's like that all the time, just had a nose through this thread and there's a few with a red backgrounds maybe that's what's BBA are using now :?
Click to expand...

I did ask you on instagram, thought it didn't seem right... :-|

Mark, hope they have an explanation!


----------



## conlechi

Mine before I removed it again , i sent a pic and spoke to BBA and they said It was probably a faulty screen :?

It glows a BT stronger than the pic shows


----------



## TTchan

conlechi said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyr22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new display have a red background all the time ? Standard is a black background...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's like that all the time, just had a nose through this thread and there's a few with a red backgrounds maybe that's what's BBA are using now :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's going back tomorrow , the Red/orange background is not right :?
> 
> On a long journey the orange background on mine gets more saturated as time goes on , really irritating . To be fair BBA have acknowlaged the issue and have been very good and are changing the unit
Click to expand...

Ah right, well it doesn't bother me, it works, it's way better than before and it's got lifetime warranty with it while I own the car so it's fine for now but even if I wanted to change it I can't, starting a new job next week and no holiday is allowed in the first 6 months of training so mines gonna stay like that


----------



## mike225

Am i correct in saying the price for this repair is £100 all in as im sure it was £130 in a group repair?


----------



## t'mill

Yes it's £100 all in Mike.


----------



## mike225

Think i need to get in on this..


----------



## S23rta

Is this still going? If so what do I need to do to add my name to the list?


----------



## bassett

Id be interested as well if its still going on
adam


----------



## andyr22

Just add your name to the list - as soon as 10 is reached we should be able to get the group buy

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6. Stochman
7. Rgray99c
8.
9.
10.

Think Mike225 is also interested which could give us the 10 ??


----------



## S23rta

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6. Stochman
7. Rgray99c
8. S23rta


----------



## Inutopian

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6. Stochman
7. Rgray99c
8. Inutopian
9.
10.

Mines been cooked for as long as I've had the car, been meaning to get it sorted but keep forgetting!


----------



## andyr22

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6. Stochman
7. Rgray99c
8. S23rta
9. Inutopian
10.


----------



## Ayaz

1. Andyr22
2. hannakournikova
3. WSW68
4. jacslem
5. Stampers
6. Stochman
7. Rgray99c
8. S23rta
9. Inutopian
10. Ayaz

Time to get in touch with BBA-Reman


----------



## Inutopian

andyr22 said:


> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3. WSW68
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8. S23rta
> 9. Inutopian
> 10.


Oops sorry! And well caught! Is this still the same deal as originally, £100 all in with them collecting? My dash has there fuel gauge just doing whatever it feels like, temp gauge reporting 40oC over whats real, and the screen has some missing lines.

One other thing - I have a 180 QC with the non-DIS dash pod.Does anyone know if it's possible to swap in a dash pod with DIS?

Cheers,

Inu


----------



## Stochman

Ayaz said:


> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3. WSW68
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8. S23rta
> 9. Inutopian
> 10. Ayaz
> 
> Time to get in touch with BBA-Reman


Any idea when the collection dates will be yet?


----------



## Jacslem

Will admin get in-touch with us when they have sorted with BBA-Reman ?


----------



## Ayaz

Stochman said:


> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3. WSW68
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8. S23rta
> 9. Inutopian
> 10. Ayaz
> 
> Time to get in touch with BBA-Reman
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when the collection dates will be yet?
Click to expand...

Somebody needs to contact BBA-Reman first :lol:


----------



## Jacslem

I believe Admin need to contact them to sort this out ?


----------



## andyr22

T'Mill is in touch with BBA-Reman and is currently waiting for them to respond...so watch this space for further updates.


----------



## gtfc74

Has anyone dealt with BBA Reman before? Need to get my dashpod done soon and wondered what their service is like?

Cheers.


----------



## WSW68

Sorry guys got mine done independently as the list numbers wasn't moving. Sorry to all


----------



## WSW68

Ayaz said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3.
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8. S23rta
> 9. Inutopian
> 10. Ayaz
> 
> Time to get in touch with BBA-Reman
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when the collection dates will be yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody needs to contact BBA-Reman first :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## GokTweed

WSW68 said:


> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3.
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8. S23rta
> 9. Inutopian
> 10. Ayaz
> 11. GokTweed?
> 
> Somebody needs to contact BBA-Reman first :lol:
Click to expand...

Bit late to add my name to this list? Bought my wife's MK1 TT a little over a year ago whereby the fault slowly started to develop. It's not at the point where you can't read the centre LCD screen at all and the fuel and temp gauges read way out! Audi main dealer wanted nothing to do with it so it looks like it's down to me to source a replacement that's not going to be as expensive as the car itself!


----------



## gtfc74

WSW68 said:


> Sorry guys got mine done independently as the list numbers wasn't moving. Sorry to all


Who did you use to repair it?
What was the turn round time?


----------



## Stochman

GokTweed said:


> WSW68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Andyr22
> 2. hannakournikova
> 3.
> 4. jacslem
> 5. Stampers
> 6. Stochman
> 7. Rgray99c
> 8. S23rta
> 9. Inutopian
> 10. Ayaz
> 11. GokTweed?
> 
> Somebody needs to contact BBA-Reman first :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit late to add my name to this list? Bought my wife's MK1 TT a little over a year ago whereby the fault slowly started to develop. It's not at the point where you can't read the centre LCD screen at all and the fuel and temp gauges read way out! Audi main dealer wanted nothing to do with it so it looks like it's down to me to source a replacement that's not going to be as expensive as the car itself!
Click to expand...

As WSW got his repaired elsewhere I wouldn't have thought there'd be a problem with you slotting your name in at number 3, which means we retain the required number of ten


----------



## t'mill

andyr22 said:


> T'Mill is in touch with BBA-Reman and is currently waiting for them to respond...so watch this space for further updates.


Hi Andy. The chap didn't get back to me (emailed him on the 29th April) but I can email him again with the 10 on the list. If everyone pm's me their name and contact number as soon as poss, I'll send the email with everyone's details on.

If no one hears anything in a couple of days of me sending the email, then just phone BBA quoting the TT Forum group buy


----------



## Jacslem

Hi, t'mills, I cant send PM's


----------



## t'mill

I'll PM you my mobile number now.


----------



## mullum

Its £100 plus £20 return postage isn't it ?


----------



## andyr22

I understand it's £100 in total i.e. including the postage


----------



## t'mill

As far as I'm aware the price is still £100 all in.


----------



## t'mill

Only 4 people have PM'd me so far. Once the other 6 have, I'll send the email to BBA.


----------



## TTchan

Had my new dashpod in a few weeks now but I went to go to asda tonight and my car starts then cuts out, the DIS screen doesn't light up. Spoke to a friend at Audi and he thinks it's to do with the immobiliser so the DIS screen that they've put in must be seriously faulted so now I can't use my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]  I've just emailed them so I'm waiting for a reply, I've got to check all the wiring first and make sure it's all in properly but if not it will have to go back.


----------



## mullum

Edit*
On the phone they said £100+delivery (of which they gave me several options). Perhaps the extra charge would have been insurance, which I didn't opt for - and only paid £100.


----------



## Ayaz

t'mill said:


> Only 4 people have PM'd me so far. Once the other 6 have, I'll send the email to BBA.


The 'other 6' need to get a move on..

my dashpod is really pissing me off .. it keeps telling me the cars over heating when it's clearly not!! :x :x


----------



## Ayaz

I'll give this another couple of days..
If it's not sorted by then, I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out and go through BBA-Reman independently as I need my dashpod sorting pretty urgently.


----------



## t'mill

I still need the remaining five people to PM me their details asap.

Everyone listed in the GB wants their pod repairing and we're good to go with the 10 names, so please PM me your details so this can get moving as people are keen for progress.


----------



## GokTweed

Hi t'mill, I've received a pm from Andyr22 but cannot reply as I'm too much of a noob. Stupid regulation but there we go. Anyway I am still interested in a dash pod as we haven't managed to secure a reasonable price for the repair by ourselves so we're interested in the prices you can find for us.

Cheers,
GT


----------



## t'mill

I'll PM you my mobile number Gok. Just text me your name and contact number. Ill add you to the list which I hope to email BBA this week.


----------



## Ayaz

I've been in touch with BBA-Reman directly and arranged to have my dashpod sorted independently..
so therefore I'm withdrawing my name from the Group Buy.

All the best to the rest still waiting for this to go ahead


----------



## mike225

If you can wait till next friday to have this all sorted out (pay day + bday for me) then put my name down, I've had to hold out till then due to lack of cash. So please let me know.
Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jacslem

Hi t'mill, how many have we got confirmed for this now ?


----------



## Stochman

I've confirmed.....just saying


----------



## slimothy

can i join this or is it now full


----------



## Stochman

slimothy said:



> can i join this or is it now full


I'm pretty sure that it'll be the more the merrier, pm your email address and name to t'mill as I'm fairly sure that he'll be happy to add you to the list


----------



## t'mill

PM me your details Slimothy


----------



## slimothy

sorry guys i have had to get this done solo, as i need it done and back quick, as a mate has hopefully a gap at his bodyshop next week

sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## andyr22

Unfortunately we still don't have 10 people to get this group buy off the ground (and not looking likely any time soon) so it's probably best if everyone deals direct with BBA-Reman (or another dash pod repairer of your choice)

If you want more details, the eBay number is 390559751458

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-DASH- ... 0559751458

The price on there is £130 but I believe they will accept offers.


----------



## TTplayer

Ill be using this service this weekend, ill report how it goes if anyone is interested.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251542232035? ... 1586.l2649


----------



## andyr22

Thanks - that would be appreciated.


----------



## slimothy

well, sent my pod away, collected by courier on Wednesday, email from BBA on Thursday to say that they had received it, email from BBA Thursday pm, to say that it had been sent back to me,repaired, complete with UPS tracking number. arrived about midday today, and all back together now. must say whilst its early days i cant believe the service


----------



## TTplayer

Why is the background so Red?
Thats not right surely?


----------



## R111TTU

Any suggestions? I got a 2001 TT, the car was bought at a auction buy a friend and he owed me a bit if cash so instead he said I could have the car if I wanted so I agreed as I thought it could be a fun little project. I havnt driven it much since I have had it as I've been away alot on business but from what I can remember the dash pod seems fine.

Do you advise me to get it sent off to be looked at anyway just to be sure that going forward I will have no issues or wait it out and see how it goes?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTplayer

As some of you know ill be heading to a guy across my town (Leicester) to get my Lcd replaced. Ive been on to the chap that does it to show me his screens as I don't want the red background as this really annoys me (...yes I know, maybe we're anal :roll: ) I want it more like the original lcd. It took about an hour and the chap got back to me and sent me a video of the full diagnostic what he does once the repair is complete so ive took a screen shot of the repair to show you all here (hope that's ok) and now ive seen it im hoping mine will also look like this:



...now correct me if im wrong but surely you guys are with me when I say we'd rather our screens look like that ^^^^^^^^
As I said, im getting mine done tomorrow whilst the TT is in the garage (another story) so ill post results here.


----------



## andyr22

Have to say I much prefer the original black background ...


----------



## TTplayer

For all those who want the less dazzling background.
Hope im ok in posting this picture Mods?










After seeing BBA's dazzling screens I opted for a different repairer and im well happy to say the least, these little things really bug me...sad I know 

Am I allowed to post up the company that did it?...?


----------



## Stochman

TTplayer said:


> For all those who want the less dazzling background.
> Hope im ok in posting this picture Mods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing BBA's dazzling screens I opted for a different repairer and im well happy to say the least, these little things really bug me...sad I know
> 
> Am I allowed to post up the company that did it?...?


I don't have an issue with my LCD display, the issue that I have is flickering needles on initial start up, do they repair these issues too? If so I'd be grateful if you could post the repairers details.


----------



## gtfc74

TTplayer said:


> For all those who want the less dazzling background.
> Hope im ok in posting this picture Mods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing BBA's dazzling screens I opted for a different repairer and im well happy to say the least, these little things really bug me...sad I know
> 
> Am I allowed to post up the company that did it?...?


Just used this guy after your recommendation. Fast turnaround and it looks like the OEM one. Very happy. Cheers TTplayer.


----------



## Stochman

What's the name of the company, do you have a link?


----------



## TTplayer

gtfc74 said:


> TTplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those who want the less dazzling background.
> Hope im ok in posting this picture Mods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing BBA's dazzling screens I opted for a different repairer and im well happy to say the least, these little things really bug me...sad I know
> 
> Am I allowed to post up the company that did it?...?
> 
> 
> 
> Just used this guy after your recommendation. Fast turnaround and it looks like the OEM one. Very happy. Cheers TTplayer.
Click to expand...

No problem, glad he sorted yours like mine too.
Its a shame I cant drive mine properly yet  still poorly.


----------



## TTplayer

Stochman said:


> What's the name of the company, do you have a link?


Here you go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251542232035? ... 1587.l2649


----------



## Stochman

Cheers pal


----------



## Stochman

TTplayer said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of the company, do you have a link?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251542232035? ... 1587.l2649
Click to expand...

I've spoken to them and unfortunately they don't repair the flickering needle problem


----------



## elrao

Guaranteed for life? Hmm they repaired my fuel gauge once and it's gone again! Doubtful I'll have any proof though!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTplayer

elrao said:


> Guaranteed for life? Hmm they repaired my fuel gauge once and it's gone again! Doubtful I'll have any proof though!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Are we talking about BBA here?


----------



## elrao

TTplayer said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteed for life? Hmm they repaired my fuel gauge once and it's gone again! Doubtful I'll have any proof though!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about BBA here?
Click to expand...

Yes

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill

elrao said:


> Guaranteed for life? Hmm they repaired my fuel gauge once and it's gone again! Doubtful I'll have any proof though!


What did they say when you contacted them?


----------



## elrao

Nothing yet, only emailed them yesterday!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## elrao

Apparently when my original repair was done it was only a 2 year warranty. So no luck there. They are also not doing any forum deals anymore, quoted me £140+vat+postage. Not even offered a discount as far as I know for it being a repeat failure of something they fixed, even though it's out of warranty I thought I might get a goodwill discount.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTplayer

elrao said:


> Apparently when my original repair was done it was only a 2 year warranty. So no luck there. They are also not doing any forum deals anymore, quoted me £140+vat+postage. Not even offered a discount as far as I know for it being a repeat failure of something they fixed, even though it's out of warranty I thought I might get a goodwill discount.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Exactly why I had grief with them years back, all nicey nice when you spending the money with them but took me months to even get a reasonable response out of them and even after that I still didnt get my dials replaced after they snapped one and tried getting away glueing it :roll:


----------



## t'mill

Try eBay item 390559751458. It's BBA's service for £130 all in, or best offer. This is the service I used and they accepted my offer of £120. This includes collection and delivery too.


----------



## elrao

Thanks for the info. Not sure I'm going to give them my business this time round, especially when they quote me significantly more than jo blogs can pay on eBay!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet Man

I also made the offer of £120.00 via Ebay which was excepted. They picked it up, fixed gauge for temp which read over, fuel gauge which read over, speedo which was under and no centre display. Picked it up on a Monday, got it back Wednesday.

Excellent stuff.


----------

